# HMS Surprise 1794



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

A few weeks ago I started a Artesania Latina model of HMS Surprise 44 gun frigate, this is a plank to plank model. She was built in France and captured by the British in 1796 in the Med. 
The manual is in excellent detail and 112 pages in 7 languages. Wood is 4 different types and the cannons and various others are brass. The cannons are madeup of 17 parts.
I guess this going to take months of work, I have attached some of the first photos. ( can only upload 1 photo ). Will try again later.


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Surprise*

Hi Pete
She looks good lots of work still to do but i know you will turn out a 
fine job keep us posted with your progress

Regards Allan


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Is this Jack Aubrey's "Surprise" (Patrick O'Brian)?


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

When I first saw the box I thought of O'Brians 21 x books (all of them a good read)


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is not O'Brian's Surprise, his had 26 guns. the last photo is where I am at present . The planking on the hull has proven difficult and I know its not right.


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Surprise*

Hi Pete
Your picture shows 2 different types of wood for the planking on my model all the plankin was Ramin, and Sapelli for second planking it was a case of filing down the nail heads as i drove them home and plenty sanding and filling before starting the Sapelli but i dont see a
problem with your model but yours is a lot bigger.the hardest part i 
found was cut out the planking to fit the Stem Post after i had fitted 
all the planking,rubing strakes and bulwarks no room for error.
As you will know all these we problems are what makes Modeling 
a good pastime
Regards Allan


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well things are looking like a real sailing vessel after 6 weeks work. The wood is basswood and sepelli, the rubbing stakes are walnut. The frames on the gun ports were difficult, and carefully examination shows them to be very scrappy. The 1st deck internal bulkheads will be hidden from view by the upper deck, the manual suggest block and tackle for each cannon, attached to the bulkhead. This I think is to difficult for myself.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Why underestimate yourself ?
Regards and congrats.
Gerard


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Pete 
See you have been busy on model she is looking good, think you should give the block and tackle a go what do you think as Gerald says we think you can do it. Not done any modelling lately been busy making garden planters for friends 
next project is to make a display case for my we fishing boat and that will clear my bench so I can finish the Bounty, tanker put on hold for the moment 
Look forward to seeing you progress

Regards Allan


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Gerard for your words.
I completed the "day cabin" I think that was its name. I was thinking of putting in grain of wheat bulbs to lightup and show off the cabin, the cable would come out the near the keel. But I find the glass is a dark blue, don't know if this is in fact what it's was? So rethink on that.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Some more photos: Allan as for block and tackle I have made up some sets to secure some guns to the bulkhead eyebolts, 18 on the lower deck willl not be seen.
When it comes to the rigging I think the wife will move house or at most put earplugs in !!
I think a glass case is a good idea, but this one going to be a big'nn.
Regards Pete


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day pjg 1412,14th march,2013.17:20.re:h.m.s.surprise.as you say you have a lot of work ahead,so I wish you well.it takes a lot of patientce to make those models,and much skill.stay well.ben27


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

*HMS Surprise*



PJG1412 said:


> Some more photos: Allan as for block and tackle I have made up some sets to secure some guns to the bulkhead eyebolts, 18 on the lower deck willl not be seen.
> When it comes to the rigging I think the wife will move house or at most put earplugs in !!
> I think a glass case is a good idea, but this one going to be a big'nn.
> Regards Pete


Hi Pete
Sorry not to reply sooner was away on holiday abroad weather rotten.
Thanks for all your photos you have been busy and she is looking fab
glad you had a go to the cannons there are only 4 on the Bounty but 
I will have the same problem, took down the Bounty from storage noticed a few of the planking has shrunk (she is 7 years or more old)
so I think I will have stain her hull to rid of the white filler below the
sapelli when I get back into the swing of of working on her,
then it will be the dreaded rigging glass case almost finished,will send
you pm and photos of all my work still try to work out how to do this,
Keep up the good work.
Regards 
Allan


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Latest pic. One more rubbing stakes, and hull is pretty well finished. Windows are dark and you can not see any detail of cabin, so wasted time with cabin furniture etc. So maybe the lights inside may not happen. Only seem to get 1 photo at a time to load, can't figure out why.


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Pete,
you are pushing on with the Surprise she looks great, pity about the cabin after
doing all that work, have the Bounty about the same stage, but playing lots of 
golf at the moment mostly in the rain and doing garden. display case finished 
model inside couple of coats of oil and that's it . 
hope you are well
Regards
Allan


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Allan started on the hatches etc, the large one in the photo is made up with 88 separate pieces which clip together, excellent finish, and no damage, cannon balls to be stacked on the outside rim. The hatch has hook and ring on 4 rings.
Your Bounty has shrunk , that's a big problem, hope that does happen to my model. 
Golf sounds a good idea, as garden has priority at the moment after the boat building, maybe next week. I see you still have rain.
Pete
Ps. Hope you rec. my email.


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Pete,your hatches look good the ones for the Bounty were not good quality
think solved problem of shrinkage with a dark stain, almost finished deck then 
masts and the dreaded rigging I'am sure we can both help each other with this 
part of the project, still cant upload photos to site but will work out what i'am
doing wrong.
Regards 
Allan


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

(@)Its been some months since I last updated my photos of progress on this model. The construction of the hull has been interesting and good fun, until I came to the Chainwales etc. 
Without a doubt the next phase of rigging is going to be difficult, I have Parkinsons and my right hand has got a tremor, and at times gets to do its own thing, could 'handle' it with wood, but in the middle of rigging could be fun !!!
Only able to load 3 photos.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Latest photo of the Surprise.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

More detail.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day pjg 1412,m.#18.4th oct 2013.09:42 re:h.m.s.suprise,1794.brilliant work as usual.great skill.i hope your tremors dont prevent you making models,your skills would be sadly missed regards ben27


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

ben27 has said it all cant add any more WELL DONE Pete

Regards 
Allan


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Closure*

I think its about time I closed this thread as I finished the model back in March, but have had problems with the laptop.
The Pendennis Castle is also finished, so move on to the next project ???


----------

